# uncooked vs cooked macros? need advise



## jimm (Jun 14, 2012)

basically i was prepping my meals last night for work and i put 200g of uncooked pasta in the pan cooked it up and put it in tuppa wear type box when it was cooked..

Got up in the morning went to split it in to two 100g portions and when i weighed it was 400g instead of the original 200g i put in the pan now obv this is due to the water but yeah i was just wondering would i have to use 200g of cooked to get the macros of 100g uncooked if you get me lol??


----------



## tbird2 (Jun 14, 2012)

yes. the nutrition info printed on the pack SHOULD be as sold, dry weight.


----------



## jimm (Jun 14, 2012)

thats doesnt asnwer my question tho does it lol 

so lets say 100g of dry weight pasta has 75g of carbs when i cook that 100g it turns into 200g when cooked.. so would that 200g magically become 150g of carbs? do u get what im saying?


----------



## tbird2 (Jun 14, 2012)

jimm said:


> thats doesnt asnwer my question tho does it lol
> 
> so lets say 100g of dry weight pasta has 75g of carbs when i cook that 100g it turns into 200g when cooked.. so would that 200g magically become 150g of carbs? do u get what im saying?



yes it does answer your question. 
if 100g of dry pasta has 75g of carbs and it doubles in weight during cooking then 200g of cooked pasta has 75g of carbs. where would another 75g of carbs suddenly appear from?


----------



## jimm (Jun 15, 2012)

thats wht i was thinkin dude thanks that did answer my question.

just think of it this way for example ur at work or on way back from gym or whatever and you ring your missus and tell her to whack some pasta on.. u get home the stuffs cooked u get the scales out weigh it when its cooked u could be fooled into beliveing that 100g of cooked has the same nurtiritonal value as what it says on the pack..

but yeah geez sorted!


----------

